# personal tax filing



## kris.rk (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi ,
I need help in personal tax filing [working in kuala lumpur ] . 
Any tax consultants who can help in filing tax for expat from india.
Any suggestions....
thanks in advance
kris


----------

